# Monday wheel cover project



## Smdqt (Sep 5, 2012)

So ever since I got my new Cruze, I've been working on blacking out my car and making it look clean. So today I did a wheel cover with a twist. Got some masking tape and plastidip and went to work...As a result, I think the design turned out pretty cool (Forte Koup reverse lol). However when peeling off the tape, the edges turned out HORRID, all broken and look like **** up close. Took so long to put the tape on nice and this abomination is the result. I will admit I only left the 3d coat dry for about an hour, but nontheless...If you guys could kindly give some feed back whether I should keep it or just paint the whole thing black, I'd appreciate it

Operation blackout - Imgur

Thanks


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Apply more coats and let dry longer for a cleaner peel. I would also use a hobby knife.

Not feeling them myself but I'm not a fan of blacked out caps either so sorry.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Not really feeling it, but if you like it, that's all that matters.


----------



## Smdqt (Sep 5, 2012)

Not enough moonies for black rims! 
Now that I look at it, I don't like it either lol. I went around the tape edges with a knife to help peel, but it ruined it anyways. Gonna paint the whole thing black and get it over with


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

If you're trying to plastidip right up against the tape with no clean break, you are going to have to pull the tape up while the dip is still wet. Take a look at this vid. He does some layering with use of the tape.

PlastiDip LAYERING Technique! How to by DipYourCar.com - YouTube


----------



## ralph7276e (Aug 12, 2012)

Dont mask right up to the edge. I plasti dipped my chevy silverado emblems. I taped a off a rectangle around the emblem leaving about 1-2 inches on outside of emblem un taped. Sprayed 3-5 coats first one or two thin then rest thick let dry and peeled off. The edges of the emblem are not directly on paint so there is a gap and plasti dip split apart there with no problems and straight edge. No cutting. So i peeled carefully and it came off the paint of the truck fine and cut itself around the emblem. I couldn't pull up your link so i do not know how you did it


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks okay from 20 feet away. At least it's peel off and re-do.


----------

